# Great day on Conroe 2/5/11



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

My daughter and I went out this afternoon for a few hours to see if the crappie survived the cold blast, they did. We got 25 in the boat and came home, leaving them biting. All fish were 26-28' down on brush. She caught seven, along with her new personnal best at 15 1/4" and 2.18 lb weighed on a certified scale after we got home this evening. We tried to check the youth record on Conroe for a white crappie but the TPWD site is down, so we ran it up to the grocery store and had it weighed and will check into it later. It was a great day!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow LP you need to see if you can get that certified, thats one nice size crappie. I think big crappie and hybrids, like nasty cold weather. That is just my oppinion, but I think it is true. I have always found that to be the case from personable experance.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

When we got home we checked the TPWD youth record for a white crappie on Conroe, but their site is down for maintenance. We took it up the the grocery store and had it weighed on certified scales. I'm gonna check into it when the TPWD site comes back up, and call them Monday if it looks like a youth record. I know the lake record in 2.7 for a white crappie but not sure about the youth record. No matter what happens she is very proud of it, and I'm very proud of her too!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good job. Great fish, she should be proud of that saddle blanket.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Now thats some nice big crappie! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WOW Lonestar sweet........ :--)


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Well it looks like she did catch the new youth record for a white crappie on Conroe, the current listing is 1.75 lbs. We'll need to get all the paperwork filled out and sent in.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report - That is one BIG crappie!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That is awesome! WTG! That is a true slab right there!


----------



## DerekT68 (Jan 16, 2011)

WTG on ur daughter catching the new youth record!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lonestar Proud said:


> Well it looks like she did catch the new youth record for a white crappie on Conroe, the current listing is 1.75 lbs. We'll need to get all the paperwork filled out and sent in.


That is way cool LP, I am glad she is the record holder, WTG.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice crappie!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great fish. Congrats on the record. Worth getting mounted if record is certified.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Plain and simple- Awesome, girls have the touch!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow awesome job tell her congrats from ALL us 2coolers!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats on some nice slabs! Green to your daughter for catching that hoss!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats to your daughter for the big catch, and Dad, for putting her on it(Structure Scan,lol) that new record will make for a lasting memory!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Great catch...congrats to your daughter.

Makes freezing your @#%% off worthwhile when you can put something like this off.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Whatdayathink?*

*What's the absolute most fun , you've ever had fishing... big, little, quanity, quality, friends, family,kids or 'ol folks ... everyone has a special moment. OK, My favorite is in'94 I got my Mom and Dad to go out in my 2 yr. old Chaparral. Got lots of pictures. Both were scared to death of the water. Mom died, less than a year later ... Dad is still alive @ 84. We didn't catch many fish, but it didn't matter .... A memory, I'll never ever ever forget...... *


----------



## darladtx (Jan 14, 2011)

good job, you should be proud of her. What a wonderful day. We are thining of taking our 10yr old out, i hope to run into some crappie.
great pics,
darla


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Very proud of her, and thank you everyone for the congrats.....everytime I tell her about all the compliments shes gettin she just rolls her eyes, but grins ear to ear while doing it!

Thanks again,
-LP


----------

